# "The Electrical Life of Louis Wain"



## cuttime (Nov 6, 2021)

There is a Theremnist prominently featured on the soundtrack: Lydia Kavina. She needs to be acknowledged. One of the best. Cat lovers need apply.


----------



## greggleo (Nov 6, 2021)

cuttime said:


> There is a Theremnist prominently featured on the soundtrack: Lydia Kavina. She needs to be acknowledged. One of the best. Cat lovers need apply.


Lovely score by Arthur Sharpe. Beautiful Theremin work. There is some nice Musical Saw in there as well I believe.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Nov 6, 2021)

cuttime said:


> There is a Theremnist prominently featured on the soundtrack: Lydia Kavina. She needs to be acknowledged. One of the best. Cat lovers need apply.


Agreed! One of the very best! She also premiered one of my wife’s’ symphonic works / theremin concerto. Lovely person and incredibly professional!


----------



## cuttime (Nov 6, 2021)

There are few great theremists. As far as the living go, I rank Gregoire Blanc and Carolina Eyck at the top, also.


----------

